# PopBuying Order Thread



## iasimp1997 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just a fun thread. Post all of your orders from PopBuying here! I'll start:
1. QJ Pyraminx
2. TaiYan White DIY
3. Mini QJ Black
4. Regular QJ Black
5. LanLan 2x2 Black


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 25, 2010)

DIY Type C (transparent pink)
F II Black and White
Tiled QJ 4x4
MF8 PVC Megaminx


----------



## Owen (Jan 25, 2010)

Ghost hand cube 

Type D cube

QJ 3x3x2

Lanlan 2x2


----------



## Muesli (Jan 25, 2010)

LanLan 2x2,
MF8 Megaminx,
Qj Pyraminx,
Mini-Qj 4x4,
Stackmat Mat,
BROKEN! Type AIII,
C4U 3x3x4 Fully Func.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

Um...

YJ 5x5
MicroAx6
Magic


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 25, 2010)

hmm... I ordered a yj 3x3 and 4x4.... on the 5th, and the havent even shipped it as far as I can tell. Yay popbuying =)


----------



## Hiero (Jan 25, 2010)

20 LanLans

20 GhostHands

5 mini QJ's

1 QJ 5 x 5


When I get more money I will get an FII and a type A, I'm not sure which though.


----------



## kar0209 (Jan 25, 2010)

Last week I got these cubes:

LanLan 2x2 and 4x4
Mini QJ 4x4
QJ 2x3x3


----------



## Hiero (Jan 25, 2010)

How is the LanLan 4 x 4? I don't know anyone who's tried it yet. I love the mini QJ so far.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

1 LL 2x2
1 Ghost Hand 3x3
1 Type a II
1 Mini QJ 4x4


Not only was this my order, but its also my entire cube collection.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Black FII
White Mini C
Crazy Foot
White 3x3x4
White Pyraminx
2 Lanlan 2x2 Black
Fish Bone (free after getting 4 items)
Ordered on the 23rd.
Yeah. And only for $60 AUD. Popbuying is awesome.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 25, 2010)

Hiero said:


> How is the LanLan 4 x 4? I don't know anyone who's tried it yet. I love the mini QJ so far.



LanLan 4x4 isn't that great. It's similar to a regular QJ 4x4.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 25, 2010)

LanLan 2x2
Fisher's Cube
Ghosthand Cube
C4Y 3x3x4
and QJ 3x3x2

=D


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 25, 2010)

Hiero said:


> 20 LanLans
> 
> 20 GhostHands
> 
> ...



haha, you for real?



I just ordered...

2 LanLans
1 mini QJ


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 25, 2010)

QJ Megaminx
Lan Lan 2x2
Mini QJ 4x4 (x2)
YJ 5x5
Black Pyraminx
C4U White DIY

I will also be making a massive popbuying order soon with my friend, and we are gonna get heaps more


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 26, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > 20 LanLans
> ...



Jeez. 20 LanLans?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 26, 2010)

2 Type C's
2 Ghost Hands
2 QJ 4x4x4
1 Taiyan
2 LanLan 2x2x2's
1 3x3x4


----------



## Hiero (Jan 26, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > 20 LanLans
> ...




I have a cubing club at school so I'm not just using them for me.


----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 26, 2010)

QJ pyraminx
QJ skewb
Floppy cube
east sheen 2x2


----------



## (R) (Jan 26, 2010)

2 mini magics
2 Black LL2x2s
a black LL4x4( it rocks!!!)
black YJ 5x5 much better than v-cube (shh..)
a qj minx... solved it no help in 15 minutes


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 26, 2010)

white f-II

magic

mini QJ 4x4. forgot which colour.

still didn't get here.....


----------



## maggot (Jan 26, 2010)

5 GH
5 AV
because they more cheap than where i get^^;


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 26, 2010)

5 mini As
YongJung 4x4
Ghosthand black
Dodecahedron
3x3x2


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 26, 2010)

QJ Pyraminx
QJ 5x5


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 26, 2010)

Fisher Cube
ES 2x2

Already got them. Last Friday too!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 27, 2010)

I also got free NDS Screen Guards.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I also got free NDS Screen Guards.


You just wasted $0. DS screen protectors always fail. You should've got the light or the fishbone.


----------



## janelle (Jan 27, 2010)

I got
2 Lanlan 2x2 (one for me and one for my sis)
2 Ling Ao (LA) Magics (one mini and the other regular size)
Sq-1 
Qj Pyraminx
Mini C
Ghost hand
and the free NDs screen protector

I just received it today  I'm thinking I make a video review or something, but I'm not sure yet.

EDIT: I decided I would make some reviews. You can check them out if you wanna.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > I also got free NDS Screen Guards.
> ...



Well, my sister just got a DS, so I thought they might be useful for her.....


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bumped just for the hell of it .


----------



## BillB (Jan 28, 2010)

YJ Crazy Foot 3x3x3
QJ mini 4x4x4
GJ 3x3x3


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL
Seriously .too many threads on popbuying.


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Jan 28, 2010)

crazy foot 3x3
lanlan black 2x2
rubik's ball 3x3
rainbow cube


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lanlan 2x2
MF8 minx

cant wait  I had to give up competing for these lol too bad I have to miss TOW


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 28, 2010)

I was literally in English class today. Laptop in front of me. I think, "Hmmm, debit card in my pocket, popbuying, free shipping, LanLan 2x2, amazing corner cutting, 2x2 fun time, yes."

So yeah.


----------



## Forte (Jan 28, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> I was literally in English class today. Laptop in front of me.



i wish i could do that


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > I was literally in English class today. Laptop in front of me.
> ...



The lame-style part is that popbuying doesn't distinguish billing address from shipping address so I accidentially had it ship to my house...

No free shipping after all...


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 28, 2010)

If someone made a cube 4 you order thread, would it be this popular?


----------



## Faz (Jan 28, 2010)

Doubt it. c4u is old news. (And very expensive)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 28, 2010)

Possibly gonna get a SQ1.


----------



## Charybdis (Jan 29, 2010)

Anybody else order the yj 5x5 and think it was terrible? Lol 
or is it just me...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

Charybdis said:


> Anybody else order the yj 5x5 and think it was terrible? Lol
> or is it just me...



So-So.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

I just ordered another Black FII. 

They're sweet. I need another.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 29, 2010)

I just ordered 4 Type A IIs, A 3x3x4, 2x3x3, Crazy 2x3x3, and a floppy cube


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 29, 2010)

Old A II
New A III
New A V
YJ 3x3x3
YG II 3x3x3
Ghost Hand White (AWESOME!)
Ghost Hand Black
QJ Pyraminx
C4Y 3x3x4


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 30, 2010)

White mf8 megaminx
Fishbone
QJ pyraminx
F2
2x3x3
YJ 3x3
YJ 5x5
Mini c
Mini a 
Mini ds
Crazy foot cube
3x3x4
a5
a2
Haiyan cube
C4Y transparent
Ghost hand


----------



## Hiero (Jan 30, 2010)

10 YJ 3 x 3 white
10 YJ 3 x 3 green
5 male penguin cubes
5 female penguin cubes
2 QJ 5 x 5's
1 YJ 5 x 5
1 FII
1 Floppy Cube


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiero said:


> 10 YJ 3 x 3 white
> 10 YJ 3 x 3 green
> 5 male penguin cubes
> 5 female penguin cubes
> ...



More cubes for the club? How's it working out?


----------



## Hiero (Jan 30, 2010)

It's kind of a craze at my school. I'm a teacher and introduced the cube to an elementary school. Feels like I've given a room full of alcoholics an unlimited supply of whiskey. I'm trying to stay on top of demand but it's hard when it takes 3 weeks to get an order of cubes. I've been sold out for 2 weeks now.


----------



## (R) (Jan 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Charybdis said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else order the yj 5x5 and think it was terrible? Lol
> ...



My YJ 5x5 is awesome!!!!!!!!! better than my v5 maybe I just got a good one


----------



## 54stickers (Jan 30, 2010)

LL 2x2, QJ mini 4x4, QJ megaminx


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 30, 2010)

(R) said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Charybdis said:
> ...



Errr, thanks to this 5x5, I can sub-2 again.
It's amazing. The plastic is so much more crisp and lighter than the V cube.

And, it's adjustable, so I don't have to buy multiple 5x5 cubes when one wears out.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Hey Chris, can I try yours out at the next comp we go to?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 30, 2010)

Of course! 
I'm also going to sell my v cube 5s.


I'm also considering running a competition. 
I can already get an amazinggggg venue.

I just have to figure out stackmats, and a delegate.
Tentatively, I'm thinking about october.

EDIT:This may or may not happen, I'm just considering possibilities.
I just happen to know a greatttt venue.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Of course!
> I'm also going to sell my v cube 5s.
> 
> 
> ...



I happen to have a great venue also, but I have no idea on how to run a competition. It is my church, and we have an enormous amount of rooms we could pick from to hold the event in.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 30, 2010)

Darn. d:
I realllllly want to compete.
But at the same time, I don't want to compete, because I need more practice.
D: D: D:


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 2, 2010)

bumped.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 3, 2010)

My order came =D

All of the cubes that i ordered are awesome and the order took only 16 days to come.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 3, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> My order came =D
> 
> All of the cubes that i ordered are awesome and the order took only 16 days to come.



Oh, yeah. I saw ur vid.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 5, 2010)

bumped 
Sorry, double post.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 5, 2010)

Dianshang mini, AV, CII, FII, Ghosthand. Ordered 3 days ago and still collecting. How long does it usually take to collect?


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 5, 2010)

Type C transparent, 2x3x3, type AV white, the heart puzzle thing.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Dianshang mini, AV, CII, FII, Ghosthand. Ordered 3 days ago and still collecting. How long does it usually take to collect?



Define "collect".


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 5, 2010)

Well you know how you can check your order status? Mine says: collecting items. How many days does it take to "collect" before they ship it out to me?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 5, 2010)

YES. After nearly 2 weeks, my order.....

well




it's shipped.


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> YES. After nearly 2 weeks, my order.....
> 
> well
> 
> ...



I think it's had a delay of collecting orders for many people, cause it happened to me too. Something wrong with popbuying maybe? And could someone link me to the C-II on the site? I can't find it...


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 5, 2010)

I have ordered from Popbuying. It took about 3 weeks to get it and now I want to order more.

But there is a problem

When I try to login I get the message: "Sorry, you do not set the password back feature, please contact customer service"

And when I try to contact the customer service I get the message:
"Sorry, invalid processing"







I have also sent message to their email, but no answer.


Anybody who has the same problem?!


----------



## Koyuki (Feb 6, 2010)

Which miniQJ 4x4 is better? Black or white? White is 1.5$ cheaper


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 6, 2010)

@ Mr.Cubism i got that problem but i figured i wont be ordering for a while so just gave up


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 6, 2010)

bumped again


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

My LanLan 2x2 came in 17 days from when I clicked the order button, for less than $4.

I love you PopBuying


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 15, 2010)

20 days for 8 products to reach my house.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 16, 2010)

1. 3x3 Ghost Hand Cube
2. Black Pyraminx
3. MF8 White Tiled Megaminx
4. 2x2 LanLan Cube
5. 4x4 QJ Black Tiled Cube
6. 5x5 QJ White Stickered Cube


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 16, 2010)

ordered a lot of stuff...the most recent of which was the haiyan cube...it's awesome


----------



## wsc78 (Feb 18, 2010)

1. Ghost hand 3x3x3
2. YJ 3x3x3
3. LanLan 2x2x2
4. Maru 2x2x2
5. YJ 2x2x2
6. DianSheng 2x2x2
7. LanLan 4x4x4
8. YJ 4x4x4
9. QJ 2x3x3
10. 14-Color Rainbow cube


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

2 LanLan 2x2x2

1 mini Qj 4x4x4

all came in about...18 days, maybe (Shipped like 2 days after order, but Hongkong post took 16 days to deliver).

The cubes are pretty damn good, too.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Bump.






iasimp1997 said:


> bumped again






iasimp1997 said:


> Bumped just for the hell of it .






iasimp1997 said:


> bumped.






iasimp1997 said:


> bumped
> Sorry, double post.





I get an infraction for 1 unnecessary bump and iasimp does it like 16 times to his own thread!!!! WTH!!!!!!

Might as well post meh popbuying order:

Lan Lan White x 2
YJ 4x4 x 1
Mini Magic x 1
YJ 3x3 White x 1
YJ 5x5 White(shoulda got black = p) x 1
Lan Lan (QJ) Frosted Pyraminx x 1


----------



## Caedus (Feb 19, 2010)

1. Black YJ 5x5 x 1
2. Haiyan 3x3 x 1


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just placed an order recently.  Can't wait for my stuff to come.

QJ Megaminx (with stickers, not PVC Stickers, because PVC Stickers = tiles)
LanLan 2x2 (my first one broke.  )
Mirror Cube 
Master Pyramorphinx
Pre-Assembled & Lubed Type C (I need a new speedcube, and I love my mini Type C, so this must be good. Only 4.58 to boot.  )


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Feb 20, 2010)

This is my first order from popbuying.

Mirror block
QJ megaminx (white)
3x3 Ghost hand
Type A 3x3
Magic
3x3 stickers

Note= would anyone mind telling me what kinda Type A this is.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26652

Thanks


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 20, 2010)

1. haiyan 3x3.

too bad this will take probably until around march 15 to actually get here...


----------



## kurtaz (Feb 20, 2010)

a2, a5 and an ll 2x2.
thats all.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 20, 2010)

1 Lanlan's 2*2
1 Pyraminx


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 20, 2010)

(see first post in this thread)
My order still hasn't got here yet. WTF?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> (see first post in this thread)
> My order still hasn't got here yet. WTF?



neither has mine. i placed the order on 2/2, and they said they would ship it before Chinese New year, but it's still being collecting now.:confused:WTF


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 20, 2010)

Cmon my money better go into paypal before the 10% off offer ends!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Cmon my money better go into paypal before the 10% off offer ends!



How long does it usually take?


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Cmon my money better go into paypal before the 10% off offer ends!
> ...


My qucikest was three days and my longest was a week. I put the money in it on the 18th.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

-Black FII 3x3
-Black C4U 3x3
-Black LL 2x2


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 22, 2010)

my order hasn't arrived  its been 1 month and 9 days!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 24, 2010)

Order came!!!
Amazing cubes. TaiYan blows all of my other cubes out of the water.
Video coming soon on my YouTube channel.


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 24, 2010)

QJ 5x5x5
QJ pyraminx
mf8 minx


----------



## Khartaras (Feb 24, 2010)

1x Mini QJ 4x4 Black
1x DaYan / TaiYan 3x3 Primitive
1x GhostHand 3x3 Black
1x LanLan 2x2 Black

Yayz, hope it gets here fast.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 2, 2010)

2 ghosthand
3 lanlan 2x2
1 mini type c
1 mini qj black
1 normal size qj
I ordered with 3 friends, so my cubes are
lanlan 2x2 (1)
ghosthand (1)
mini qj
mini type c

But im really dissapointed. I ordered on February (the 5th) and they havent shipped yet


----------



## OregonTrail (Mar 2, 2010)

29 Days after I ordered, and 12 days after it arrived at my house, my Lan Lan 2x2 is in my hands. It's so freaking smooth!!!

All for less than I pay for a protein smoothie <3 popbuying.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> -Black *F-II 3x3*
> -Black C4U 3x3
> -Black LL 2x2



good choice there!you wont regret it. except for teh caps 



death note said:


> 2 ghosthand
> 3 lanlan 2x2
> 1 mini type c
> 1 mini qj black
> ...



email emma and ask to ship all available products. im pretty sure its just a few of them thats slowing the rest down.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Order came!!!
> Amazing cubes. TaiYan blows all of my other cubes out of the water.
> Video coming soon on my YouTube channel.


i'm waiting, i got my amazing taiyan on saturday


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Order came!!!
> ...




Has your TaiYan core had any problems? One of the sides keeps unscrewing ALOT. Like after a fingertrick that particular arm falls off. I looked at the core and it had really deep screw marks.
Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > -Black *F-II 3x3*
> ...



Thanks! I'm hoping it's good, I'll probably just clue the caps on... Does in need frequent tuning or lubing?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 2, 2010)

nope. at first, it comes very loose, and pops like my sister does when she's mad. (frequently)

so..

1st: tighten tension
2nd: glue the caps (except for centres, of course!)
3rd: get some new stickers. seriously, red and orange are far too similar.
4th: beat your a012 

concerning lubing, i haven't lubed mine, before it broke (about a month or so) but it did get a little slower. but the lube is like.... jig-a-loo on steriods. its awesome.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never had any problems with my F-II caps. They were actually very difficult to pry off when I first got the cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> nope. at first, it comes very loose, and pops like my sister does when she's mad. (frequently)
> 
> so..
> 
> ...



Ok, sounds like a plan, I'm planning on making a Cubesmith order anyway so...

Do you mean that it comes with lube? :confused:

Quick question about lubes;
-CRC = dry
-Jigaloo = ?
-Petrolium Jelly = junky
-Vaseline = eats at plastic


----------



## Muesli (Mar 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > nope. at first, it comes very loose, and pops like my sister does when she's mad. (frequently)
> ...


Petrolium Jelly = Vaseline.

The lubricant is really silky, but after cleaning and re-lubing the cube got much nicer.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Petrolium Jelly = Vaseline.
> 
> The lubricant is really silky, but after cleaning and re-lubing the cube got much nicer.



Really? That explains a lot...

So it does come with one? It didn't say on PopBuying...


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 3, 2010)

QJ White Pyraminx
1 Ghost Hand
2x2x2 LanLan white
Mf8 SQ-1 black
3 YJ 4x4x4 (not all for me )
1 white type C
YJ white 3x3x3
2x2x2 YJ black
2 mini white Dien Sheng
Red mirror cube
2x2 eastsheen keychain
fisher cube
Black type a

Pretty chill


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Petrolium Jelly = Vaseline.
> ...



Yea it comes pre-lubed. I think it's too fast when it's out of the box so you might overturn for a little while until it wears out or if you clean it out first.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 3, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Yea it comes pre-lubed. I think it's too fast when it's out of the box so you might overturn for a little while until it wears out or if you clean it out first.



Awesome.


----------



## Samania (Mar 3, 2010)

Whats better c4u or popbuying?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> Whats better c4u or popbuying?



Pffft.... Popbuying.



ANYway, anyone have any suggestions for my TaiYan problem?


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 3, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> *email emma and ask to ship all available products. im pretty sure its just a few of them thats slowing the rest down.*



I can't do that, because of my friends.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> death note said:
> 
> 
> > > 2 ghosthand
> ...


:confused: They will ship the rest later.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 3, 2010)

I CAN'T say to a friend that I have all the cubes except his cubes


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> I CAN'T say to a friend that I have all the cubes except his cubes



Just say: " Sorry, your cubes didn't come yet."


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Death_Note said:
> 
> 
> > I CAN'T say to a friend that I have all the cubes except his cubes
> ...



No way


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Death_Note said:
> ...



Then we can't help you.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok I'm going to send an email to her and see what happens.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Ok I'm going to send an email to her and see what happens.



I suggest skype( name: popbuying01) or just submitting a RMA thing on the account page.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't have skype/popbuying account so just a regular mail


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 3, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> I don't have skype/popbuying account so just a regular mail



Good luck.


----------



## Death_Note (Mar 3, 2010)

Ironic?


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 5, 2010)

ok...this is annoying
one order won't ship and the other one disappeared


----------



## Dionz (Mar 5, 2010)

popbuying


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for two seperate orders containing...........
Cube4You diys Transp. Blk Trans. Blue Trans. Red Trans. Clear
Generic AII Wht. Ghost Hands. Purple Tai Yan Trans. Green YJ sealed 3x3 old Type A Wht. YJ sealed Glow In Dark AII QJ 4x4 Wht. QJ 5x5 Wht. 
Generic Type C's Blue, Yellow, Pink, Green. It's been over a month now and still nothin'............


----------



## tfray94 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow...that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## heavypoly6 (Mar 7, 2010)

YJ 4x4 (II)

Can't wait for it!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2010)

1st order:
LanLan 2x2
Rubik's Domino (QJ)
Pengi 2x2

Ordered it in December 2009 >_> Still didn't arrive.

2nd order:
LanLan 2x2
ShengEn F-II 3x3
Mini QJ 4x4
Mini Type A 3x3


----------



## wubiks (Mar 7, 2010)

GojiraFan13 said:


> I'm waiting for two seperate orders containing...........
> Cube4You diys Transp. Blk Trans. Blue Trans. Red Trans. Clear
> Generic AII Wht. Ghost Hands. Purple Tai Yan Trans. Green YJ sealed 3x3 old Type A Wht. YJ sealed Glow In Dark AII QJ 4x4 Wht. QJ 5x5 Wht.
> Generic Type C's Blue, Yellow, Pink, Green. It's been over a month now and still nothin'............



wow that is one crappy order.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

wubiks said:


> GojiraFan13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for two seperate orders containing...........
> ...



I second that.


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Mar 7, 2010)

What is crappy about it, other than how long it's taking to receive?


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 7, 2010)

Just ordered a megaminx and a crazy 2x3x3.


----------



## Dimeg (Mar 11, 2010)

white F-II 
white square-1

my order got shipped in one day, hope it 'll arrive soon


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 18, 2010)

GojiraFan13 said:


> What is crappy about it, other than how long it's taking to receive?



One thing that is crappy is the fact that you order one thing and they send you something totally different. Like you order a v-cube 7 and the send you a rubik's ice cube.

Edit= Kinda like what happen to me.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 19, 2010)

GojiraFan13 said:


> What is crappy about it, other than how long it's taking to receive?



They're nearly all transparent cubes. You can't use them in comps.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 19, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> GojiraFan13 said:
> 
> 
> > What is crappy about it, other than how long it's taking to receive?
> ...



Why buy a V-Cube on Popbuying?! It's way overpriced on Popbuying...


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 20, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > GojiraFan13 said:
> ...



lol....I know that. It was just and example. Along with the cubes I ordered i had ordered a set of 3x3 stickers, which was not in the package when i recieved it but instead received a mini ds. AFter talking with Emma, It appears i would have to make another order and they would send the stickers in that order. Thats BS. I should get what i order and pay for the first time.


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ghost Hand 3x3
White QJ 4x4
White Lan Lan 2x2


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 20, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > sub_zero1983 said:
> ...



They MUST send you the stickers if they did not while you paid for it. It's the law, you should remind them of that.



Andreas737 said:


> Ghost Hand 3x3
> White QJ 4x4
> White Lan Lan 2x2


You are going to be very pleased. I have all of those. GH is smooth and beautiful as ****, Qj 4x4x4 is very nice, overshoots a bit too much (if you don't mind the mega clicky feel of inner layers, you should get the YJ 4x4x4, outer layers are amazing, as good as a 3x3x3 DIY)
The white lanlan is AMAZING  But the purple side is annoying, change it to orange, it's a lot better for recognition!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Mar 20, 2010)

[/QUOTE]They MUST send you the stickers if they did not while you paid for it. It's the law, you should remind them of that.

[/QUOTE]


Atleast i got a free cube out of it....lol


----------



## 1337_$p34|<3r (Mar 21, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> They MUST send you the stickers if they did not while you paid for it. It's the law, you should remind them of that.



What???


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 1, 2010)

gonna get:

ghost hand
mf8 square 1
the cheapest magic they have
dayan/taiyan
maru 2x2 (for the lube, not the cube)

should total up to about 40 something


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> gonna get:
> 
> ghost hand
> mf8 square 1
> ...



changed it


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 4, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > gonna get:
> ...



i bought the cheapest magic they have, its actually quite good


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 15, 2010)

Getting another order from popbuying:

Lanlan 2x2
F-ii
mini QJ 4x4
YJ (ii) 5x5
another magic (for friend)


----------



## DaijoCube (May 4, 2010)

HEY 

Today, I received :
C4U (MHZ) 3x3x7 White : Amazing! Comes with the application tape. I'm trying to solve it and it's harder than I thought! Stickers look nice. No need to lube, the plastic is great. A must!

2x2x2 LanLan black : I already had a white one (the black one is for a friend). The sliding is as good but the corner cutting is less impressive.

5x5x5 YJ (Black II) : Stickers are HORRIBLE. If you buy this cube, you must get some new stickers on Cubesmith before  Way to loose out of the box like all YJ cubes. (I got the 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 and now 5x5x5 from them). I tightened it a lot and it is great! (First 5x5x5 other than Rubik, which is a pain in the arse). It has an almost unnoticeable clicking mechanism on the outer layers, but it's not a con. Feels like the YJ 4x4x4, so it means it is not as stable as other cubes.

Also received a Dayan Octahedron, but it was for a friend. I was too lazy to assemble it before handing it to him, so I can't make a review now.

I might do a video when I will have all my cubes lubed and broken in.
This week, I'm waiting for :

Micro Memory Cube
mini QJ 4x4x4
Mirror Cube
Circle 2x3x3
Ghost Hand 2

 

Edit : First solve on YJ 5x5x5 and dropped PB one minute!


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 5, 2010)

Hopefully will be arriving soon:
Black F-II
Black Ghosthand
Black QJ mini


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 5, 2010)

Just made my second order.

pyraminx
Skewb (black)
MF8 Square-1 (black)
LA magic
YJ 3x3
mastermorphix (black)


----------



## M4rQu5 (May 5, 2010)

1. 3x3x3 C4U Black
2. 3x3x3 New A-III
3. 3x3x3 F-II
(holder)


----------



## tarpshack (May 27, 2010)

My first Popbuying order.

*Order Placed:* 5/12/2010
*Order Shipped:* 5/15/2010
*Order Received:* 5/26/2010

*Contents:*
F-II (W)
GhostHand I (W)
Mini QJ 4x4x4 (W)
LanLan 2x2x2 (B)


----------



## blakedacuber (May 27, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > GojiraFan13 said:
> ...



i Third that


----------



## CubingCompetitions (May 27, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



it still confuses me to this day why people would want more than, at the most, like 6-8 3x3x3's


----------



## CubingCompetitions (May 27, 2010)

Me and my friends bought a bunch of puzzles for retail at a convention, so we bought,
40 Dian Shengs
15 Mini Dian Shengs
6 YJ finhop speedcube things
10 YJ 2x2x2's
15 floppy cubes
10 Pyramorphix
3 packages of metal puzzles
10 Magics 
10 one stick snake cubes
22 keychain 2x2x2's
5 QJ 3x3x2's
6 QJ mini 4x4x4's
ya, I know, quite an order, a beautiful unboxing too.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Mini QJ 4x4x4 (white)
Cube4You 3x3x5 DIY kit (black)
QJ Pyraminx (white, stickered)
LanLan 2x2x2 (white)

I wanted to get a Skewb, but it put me just over my spending limit, so I got the 2x2 instead. Next time...


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 30, 2010)

My second Popbuying order.

Order Placed: 6/10/2010
Order Shipped: 6/11/2010
Order Received: 6/21/2010

Contents:
QJ Tiled Megaminx
MF-8 Square-1
Magic
Mini Type C


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jun 30, 2010)

Order placed in Lightake. (same thing)
-2 GH-II
-The unidentified 52mm Alpha
-DIY Magic
-2 C4U screw/spring sets
-LL Blade/holder


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 7, 2010)

BUMP.



M4rQu5 said:


> Order placed in Lightake. *(same thing)*
> -2 GH-II
> -The unidentified 52mm Alpha
> -DIY Magic
> ...




Does that mean PopBuying and Lighttake are the same? 

On topic: 1x F-II

A LanLan 2x2 and a GJ Master Magic should be arriving in two days.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 7, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Does that mean PopBuying and Lighttake are the same?



Lightake is basically Popbuying with Paypal.


----------

